# Diffuser Problem, Working Pressure Too Low?



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2014)

Hello EndlerGame,

I suspect you cleaning the diffuser was a good thing and dont think it would cause any issue with further clogging. If the regulator is counting bubbles consistently and not coming to a stop then I would suspect a leak in the system. 

If bubbles in the counter device do come to a halt then this would reflect insufficient pressure. 

One thing you can try is to implement an inline bubble counter to test the system for steady bubble rate of flow while the diffuser is connected. If you do not have a bubble counter to test with this might be difficult to trouble shoot. 

If the glass ceramic diffuser is super white and looks clean its likely ok. Best of luck, I hope you get up and running. 


Sincerely, 
Marco


----------



## EndlerGame (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks for the response,

The regulator has a dial on it to increase and decrease the bubble count/second. It also has a red LED that blinks on every time it releases a bubble, intended to replace the bubble counter in your CO2 system. But I also got an inline bubble counter to visually verify that the regulator is indeed putting out the bubbles that it says it is. The bubble counter does count bubbles at EXACTLY the same rate as the LED on the regulator, so it is indeed very accurate.

However, when I hook up the final piece of airline to the diffuser, the bubbles coming through the counter start to slow down and eventually stop, while the LED light keeps blinking, showing that the pump is still putting out ~15psi every second when the valve opens, but the pressure in the line is maxed out to that 15 psi, so it can't push any more bubbles through the counter. Pretty sure there's no leak, pressure is just maxed out.

Even when this happens, I still don't have CO2 coming out of the diffuser. But it did put out a small stream before I cleaned it (though not much). Why does it work worse after I cleaned it? Is it possible that other ceramic disc style regulators will work for me, or do they all need more pressure than I can give it? Do I need to look at getting another type of diffuser or reactor?


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

it looks like your regulator's working pressure is 15psi. you need at least 30+ psi to push through a ceramic diffuser. try to use a reactor.


----------



## EndlerGame (Oct 19, 2013)

AlanLe said:


> it looks like your regulator's working pressure is 15psi. you need at least 30+ psi to push through a ceramic diffuser. try to use a reactor.


 
Yeah, that's what I thought...

Anyone know any good in-line reactors to use on an Eheim 2217?


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Ive had a Sera for a couple months and really like it. - Amazon.com : Sera Flore Active CO2 Reactor 500 - Small 66-160 Gal : Aquarium Plant Fertilizers : Pet Supplies . The manual calls for a minimum of 132 GPH (500 l/h). Im running it with a SunSun 304b rated at 525 gph, CO2 around 4 bps. I do get a few stray bubbles every now and then entering the tank, but it's pretty much 100% dissolution. I could probably do with a bit less flow tbh.


----------



## EndlerGame (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks...looks like that should fit my needs perfectly...my filter should be running around 200+ gph.


----------

